# Livres les plus lus?



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut, 
j'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé, la liste des livres les plus lus au monde.
Je pense à la bible, au petit livre rouge, etc...

Quelqu'un saurait-il quels sont les livres les plus lus? ou a defaut, votre liste (subjective, forcement) des livres les plus lus...

Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé, la liste des livres les plus lus au monde.
> Je pense à la bible, au petit livre rouge, etc...
> Quelqu'un saurait-il quels sont les livres les plus lus? ou a defaut, votre liste (subjective, forcement) des livres les plus lus...
> Merci


Ouin-Ouin à la plage...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

le plus vendu c'est la bible.... apres si on l'a lu c'est un'autre affaire !!!


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter doit pas être loin avec le Da Vinci Code



en tête des ventes, mais leur diffusion n'est absolument pas comparable


----------



## argothian22 (27 Juillet 2005)

Je sais pas quels sont les plus lus au monde !!! ...

... mais ce que je sais c'est que  les plus lus pour moi sont : "Monsieur et Madame"

Vous savez Madame Double, Mr Petit, Mr Curieux, Mr Grand, Mme Beauté ... ah la la que de souvenir !!


----------



## semac (27 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Harry Potter doit pas être loin avec le Da Vinci Code



Tout pareil !


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

Je dirais que ça peut être des livres pas forcément récents, et lus dans le monde depuis des décénies, genre L'Amant de Duras, la métamorphose de Kafka.
Ou des trucs pour enfants, les contes de Grimm...

En ventes cumulées ça doit commencer à chiffrer.

Mais après, si ça se trouve c'est rien à côté du dernier Harry Potter.


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ok mais en nombre de "lecteurs vivants" à ce jour...
> ce genre de livre doit avoir un rapport livre / lecteur de 1 pour 3 ou 4 alors que pour la bible, si c'est l'inverse c'est déjà beau




l'immense majorité des habitants n'ont pas accès à ces livres, contrairement à des livres tels que la bible, le coran...

un pays comme l'Egypte ou le Pakistan compte plus lecteurs du coran quotidien que tout tes Harry Potter et Da Vinci Code réunis..


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

Je pense aussi que les livres les plus lus (ou diffusés) sont des livres "religieux" genre, Bible, Coran, Petit livre rouge (c'est une sorte de religion  ).

Personne ne connait donc cette liste?
Tant pis...


----------



## Fillolon (27 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense aussi que les livres les plus lus (ou diffusés) sont des livres "religieux" genre, Bible, Coran, Petit livre rouge (c'est une sorte de religion  ).
> 
> Personne ne connait donc cette liste?
> Tant pis...



Tu veux un classement des best sellers des siecles? un bestofe des époques? un top ten de la culture livresque, toutes civilisations confondues? ou juste un barometre des meilleures ventes en librairie cette année?
sinon, étant d'une humeur poétique, je dirais que le livre le plus lu au monde,toutes époques entendues, paléolithique y compris, c'est le ...Ciel! 
Les étoiles...tout ça...une librairie à pas cher!


----------



## madlen (27 Juillet 2005)

le seigneur des anneaux en chinoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

Je te renvoie à ce post ...   

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3308926&postcount=4374


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie à ce post ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3308926&postcount=4374




Ca corespond pile-poil à ma question, merci


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux un classement des best sellers des siecles? un bestofe des époques? un top ten de la culture livresque, toutes civilisations confondues? ou juste un barometre des meilleures ventes en librairie cette année?
> sinon, étant d'une humeur poétique, je dirais que le livre le plus lu au monde,toutes époques entendues, paléolithique y compris, c'est le ...Ciel!
> Les étoiles...tout ça...une librairie à pas cher!


 
Merci, je cherchais le classement des livres les plus lus de tous les temps, la bergere à repondu à ma question 

PS : J'aime bien ta poesie, mais la, le ciel est plein de nuages, pas facile à dechiffrer


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

1) Bible
2) Le Petit Livre Rouge
3) le Seigneur des Anneaux


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

Eh non, pas de seigneur des anneaux, mais : 
http://www.booksellerworld.com/bestselling-booksever.htm


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie à ce post ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3308926&postcount=4374


Cette liste me parait bizarre:
Harry Potter, c'est plus de 200 millions de livres avec les 4 tomes (soit au minimum 50 millions pour un tome)
et il ne figure même pas sur cette liste


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca corespond pile-poil à ma question, merci



Ce classement ne tient pas debout à mon avis : les chiffres de ventes sont peut-être exact, mais comment imaginer par exemple deux secondes que le guiness book qui existe depuis pas très longtemps soit plus diffusé que pèle mèle le coran ou les védas mutliséculaires...

très américain tout cela


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juillet 2005)

Et pour info, le Seigneur des Anneaux c'était plus de 100 millions chaque tome avant sa sortie au cinéma...   :king:


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

EH OH 
C'est pas moi qui ai fait ce classement, faut se plaindre à l'editeur...


PS  m'en fout, j'aime pas le seigneur des anneaux


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

c'est juste pour te dire que t'es pas avancé avec cette liste


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour te dire que t'es pas avancé avec cette liste


C'est pas grave, je vais perseverer...
je regarde le quid ce soir, si j'ai le temps


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> j'ai cherché, mais pas trouvé, la liste des livres les plus lus au monde.
> Je pense à la bible, au petit livre rouge, etc...
> 
> ...




pitin®, c'est notre discussion du sous-forum club qui te fait rechercher.....
comme je me le disais hier, la liste du liens de Stargazer, n'est pas fausse, mais ne rentre pas en compte les fictions......
d'ou le decalage.....
d'apres mes recherches, on devrait etre dans le desordre pas loin de 
bible/livre rouge de mao/HP/lotr....et apres, je sais pas.....mais c'est un truc dans le genre....malheureusement, le guiness book ne donne que le premier.....(du moins sur son site...et il ne doit pas etre loin de la 5eme place d'ailleurs...)
a voir...


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, c'est notre discussion du sous-forum club qui te fait rechercher.....
> comme je me le disais hier, la liste du liens de Stargazer, n'est pas fausse, mais ne rentre pas en compte les fictions......
> d'ou le decalage.....
> d'apres mes recherches, on devrait etre dans le desordre pas loin de
> ...



Bah la bible c'est pas une fiction ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah la bible c'est pas une fiction ?



je ne prefere pas repondre a cette question, apres, on viens me harceler sur ichat......parce que je dis du mal du pape ou va savoir......


----------

